# A6 from Belgium



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Engine 2l TDI 136 CV*

the first day








after week



































_Modified by Wolfsburgstore at 1:26 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: A6 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

Lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanS#GTI (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: A6 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*









Nice! More pic? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: A6 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

I wish they would bring more of the tdi's to the usa, nice car.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: A6 from Belgium (vw******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw******* »_I wish they would bring more of the tdi's to the usa, nice car.

Tell me about it- I'd give up my 4.2 for a 6-speed 3.0 TDI in a heartbeat.


----------

